# .htaccess Hotlink sperre + Flashplayer



## Sinky (24. November 2007)

Hallo,
ich hab ein Problem mit meiner .htaccess.

Es gibt einen Ordner "flv-videos" in dem Videos sind die mit der .htaccess vor Hotlink geschützt werden sollen.


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{HTTP_REFERER} !^http://(www\.)my-azur.de(/)?.*$     [NC]
RewriteRule .*\.(swf|flv)$ http://www.my-azur.de/blog/flv-videos/hotlink.flv2 [R,NC]
```

Die Videos sollen nur von meinem Blog aus in einem Flashplayer abspielbar sein. Über Links kann ich die Dateien Runterladen. Allerdings können mit dem obrigen Code die Videos nicht im Flash Player angezeigt werden. Ich bekomme nur die flv2 wegen Hotlink in dem Player angezeigt. Also der Flashplayer überträgt wohl keinen Referer.

Gibts da irgeneinen anderen Weg?

Danke
Für Tipps

Mfg
S!nky


----------



## Gumbo (24. November 2007)

Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
RewriteCond %{HTTP_REFERER} !^$
RewriteCond %{HTTP_REFERER} !^http://www\.my-azur\.de/.* [NC]
RewriteRule .*\.(swf|flv)$ http://www.my-azur.de/blog/flv-videos/hotlink.flv2 [R,NC]
```


----------



## Sinky (24. November 2007)

Hi,
danke für deine Antwort.

Jetzt lassen sich die Videos zwar im Player ansehen aber auch von anderen Seiten verlinken oder Downloaden! Also kein Schutz mehr!

Mfg
S!nky


----------



## Gumbo (24. November 2007)

Dann kannst du nicht den HTTP-Referrer als Merkmal nehmen. Du könntest aber ein zeitbeschränkten Schlüssel ausstellen und diesen serverseitig prüfen. Dafür wird allerdings ein zusätzliches Skript benötigt, über das die Kommunikation laufen muss.


----------



## Sinky (24. November 2007)

mhh mist.

Ok aber danke für dir Info


----------

